# G5 quiver



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

backordered


----------



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

I looked at it this past weekend at a deer and Turkey expo in Ohio. I likfd what I saw, all there stuff seems to be top quality, if I didn't just buy my fuse quiver last year I would be getting the G5.


----------

